# Information



## gonnabelivingthedream (Apr 13, 2008)

Would love to chat to anyone who is currently living in Hurghada and how they are finding the whole expat thing


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

What do you need to know??? I moved over in January.


----------



## gonnabelivingthedream (Apr 13, 2008)

New Gal said:


> What do you need to know??? I moved over in January.


How easy did you find somewhere to live, we are coming over on holiday in May and staying in the Sakkala area, we have been to Egypt on a few holidays and would love to meet someone who has made the move and how the settling in process has been. Neither of us plan to work, but that may change depending on circumstances.
Have you had any problems with the language or are you fluent in Arabic? 
I appreciate that living in the country is completely different from just stopping for 2 weeks and am really interested in how you dealt with the transition??

Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

I wrote a long response and it didn't post....so just send me a message with your details on it and I'll be in touch.

A bit of advice prior to that though...save as much as you can if you don't want to work and research about Egyptian lifestyle as much as poss.

Read fiction, Naguib Mahfouz is the best and the BBC website has some great archived articles on Egypt.

None of it really applies to the likes of Hurghada or Sharm (by the way, why did you choose Hurghada??) but if like me, you don't plan to settle in Hurghada, this reading will help.

Also, if you are from a diametrically different background, I am sure you will find this research interesting. Thats not meant with any offence, but let me be honest. My upbringing had prepared me immensely for living here, even my Egyptian friends are shocked at how similar our thinking is but the majority of residents here from outside of Egypt tend to act in such a shameful manner that its embarrassing to even be called 'English' if thats the criteria for being so.

But then, this is Hurghada. Its has a lot of benefits to living here but a lot of things that are really negative.

In my opinion.

God, I wasn't gonna write much but I have now lol, let the attacks begin!!!

Good luck with your dream, do get in touch xxx


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

I've tried to send you a PM but its not allowing it for some reason?


----------



## Celinehurghada (Nov 5, 2009)

*Hurghada*

Hello,

I am living in Hurghada for 4 years. Finding a place to live is realy easy. You can just come in the aera you like with a arabic speaking person and ask every doorman if there is any flat or villa available.

Arabic is not a must in Hurghada but is very useful if you want cheap prices. 
When I arrived in Hurghada 4 years ago I was speaking french and poorly english. I learned egyptien arabic with my collegues and with a teacher. I am still learning because I like this language.

Other advise about life in Hurghada: There is not much to do if you are not working. Most of the activities are made for tourist and not realy interesant for residents. For example you can do the same quad trip every day but not learn how to drive a quad. The books you find here are all about Pyramids, red sea fishes or Islam. Most of the clothes are "souvenirs clothes"...
But, If you just love the sun or the sea you will be happy here.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry but going to see apartments and places to live simply with someone who speaks Arabic is complete nonsense. How do you know what deals are being made???

I would advise against that strongly, I don't speak Arabic and never did that. I did my own research on areas vs cost vs size of apartment vs amenities close by etc etc.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

New Gal said:


> I've tried to send you a PM but its not allowing it for some reason?




The recipient has to have posted 5 times to be able to receive a private message

Maiden


----------



## Celinehurghada (Nov 5, 2009)

New Gal said:


> Sorry but going to see apartments and places to live simply with someone who speaks Arabic is complete nonsense. How do you know what deals are being made???
> 
> I would advise against that strongly, I don't speak Arabic and never did that. I did my own research on areas vs cost vs size of apartment vs amenities close by etc etc.


If you ask an egyptien there is strong chance that he is gonna take a commission on the rent. I didn't think on this point. My first accomodation was given by the compagny I was working for. When i searched for an other accomodation i already had some notions of arabic and asked the doormans. It is the faster way to find an accommodation (24 hours for me, with about 10 places visited).


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Celinehurghada said:


> If you ask an egyptien there is strong chance that he is gonna take a commission on the rent. I didn't think on this point. My first accomodation was given by the compagny I was working for. When i searched for an other accomodation i already had some notions of arabic and asked the doormans. It is the faster way to find an accommodation (24 hours for me, with about 10 places visited).



I just would never do a deal with someone I didn't feel comfortable communicating with.

I love my apartment, saw about 25, this one just felt like home and compared to others in the area, I negotiated myself a great deal.

No Arabic or bowwabs were required for this, just common sense


----------



## gonnabelivingthedream (Apr 13, 2008)

New Gal said:


> I just would never do a deal with someone I didn't feel comfortable communicating with.
> 
> I love my apartment, saw about 25, this one just felt like home and compared to others in the area, I negotiated myself a great deal.
> 
> No Arabic or bowwabs were required for this, just common sense


Hi, having come from a forces background the thought of living abroad is nothing new, dont worry I dont offend easily?? lol . The reason for Hurghada is that we love the place and found Sharm to be Benidorm some 15 years ago before all the high rise buildings went up if you know what I mean.

There are so many questions I would love to ask but feel that I am bothering you by asking, so if you feel that I am overstepping the mark just let me know.....

How much, on a monthly basis, would you say its costs to live in Hurghada?
Are the areas to live in completely different to the "holiday" apartments?
Can you shop in the local shops which sell stuff other than Egyptian tourist stuff?

Look forward to your reply xx


----------



## gonnabelivingthedream (Apr 13, 2008)

gonnabelivingthedream said:


> Hi, having come from a forces background the thought of living abroad is nothing new, dont worry I dont offend easily?? lol . The reason for Hurghada is that we love the place and found Sharm to be Benidorm some 15 years ago before all the high rise buildings went up if you know what I mean.
> 
> There are so many questions I would love to ask but feel that I am bothering you by asking, so if you feel that I am overstepping the mark just let me know.....
> 
> ...


Thought I would get up to No 5 with the posts so that PM can be done ha ha


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

gonnabelivingthedream said:


> Hi, having come from a forces background the thought of living abroad is nothing new, dont worry I dont offend easily?? lol . The reason for Hurghada is that we love the place and found Sharm to be Benidorm some 15 years ago before all the high rise buildings went up if you know what I mean.
> 
> There are so many questions I would love to ask but feel that I am bothering you by asking, so if you feel that I am overstepping the mark just let me know.....
> 
> ...


No you're not bothering me at all, ask away, send me a PM to discuss or your email and we'll talk there.

Best wishes.


----------

